
Bored OkCupid devs troll one whiny user with shitty release notes - dicaprio45
https://thenextweb.com/shareables/2017/07/18/okcupid-developers-troll-release-notes
======
metalliqaz
Those smug, snarky devs are only trolling themselves. Yes, I DO WANT to have
that kind of visibility into the updates that they want to install on my
phone. I want to know all the things, dammit! They can hide it behind a [+]
and only show "various bug fixes" to the masses, but I want the details.

It drives me nuts that the vast majority of my apps churn for months with no
meaningful update in the "whats new" area whatsoever.

